# Which toy brands aren't made in china?



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

Seriously. Because I'm spending too much time surfing online at oompa toys and magic cabin. And it's hard enough bargain hunting and deciding, but even Haba is made in China!? I'm so confused.


----------



## RolliePollie (May 10, 2006)

usmadetoys.com

toysmadeinamerica.com


----------



## Bimmergal2005 (Nov 16, 2005)

I thought Haba was made in Germany?

Look at Plan Toys and Bajo.

Baby Center has a decent selection of non China toys.


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

I do love plan toys. Well I was browsing haba boy dolls and half of them said "designed in Germany and lovingly made in China." I don't really feel like chancing it. Plus a lot of the websites had other brands with stuff made in China. Fat chance I'll find a piggy bank not made in China.
Thanks for the links.


----------



## majorsky (Oct 31, 2005)

http://www.nmctoys.com/

http://www.step2.com/made-in-usa/toys/


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

In case anyone else is wondering, I also read about this one today. Not a huge selection but cute wooden stuff made in vermont.
http://www.maplelandmark.net/


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

Some Haba is made in China--like soft toys.


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

Plan Toys
Selecta
Spiel and Holz
Holztiger
Roy Toys (like Lincoln Logs, but made in Maine!)
Playmobil
Louisville Slugger


----------



## ilikethedesert (Feb 4, 2004)

Spiel and Holz is one of my favorites and they are from Germany. Also- shopping local like at craft shows and Holiday fairs.
I don't know if this is legal, but on my earthetarian site I carry a very small selection of wooden toys that are made in Russia.







:


----------



## amnda527 (Aug 6, 2006)

fisher price, little tykes


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

Fisher Price is MIC.


----------



## sunanthem (Jan 29, 2004)

Well, this is from Fox news, so dont know how legit it is;
In light of the recall of nearly 1 million Chinese-produced toys tainted with lead paint, below is a list of toys made in the USA:

• Battleship
• Bicycle Playing Cards
• Boggle Jr.
• Candyland
• Chutes and Ladders
• Clue
• Connect Four
• Crayola Crayons *(some not made in US; check label)
• Life
• Louisville Slugger
• Monopoly
• Mouse Trap
• Operation
• Parcheesi
• Play-Doh **(some not made in US; check label)
• Pop-O-Matic Trouble
• Radio Flyer Discovery Wagon
• Scrabble
• Sorry
• Stratego
• Tri-ominos
• Trivial Pursuit
• Yahtzee


----------



## sunanthem (Jan 29, 2004)

Here's a page on shopping from "Boycott made in China"
http://www.boycottmadeinchina.org/en...tive_shopping/


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

Check out China Free Christmas. They have brands you can trust and brands that need to be checked carefully.

http://www.chinafreechristmas.info/


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

Is it me or is so much of the made-in-the-USA stuff plastic unless it's from really small stores? I'm not anti-plastic completely but it is getting on my nerves lately. We had a lot of little tyke stuff and playmobil that got on my nerves (windpipe stoppers I call playmobil). Lots of good info though. Thanks for the link.


----------



## tuansprincess (Oct 25, 2005)

Is Lamaze brand MIC?


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

i think most radio flyer arent, neither are most things from finewoodentoys.com


----------



## ett (Oct 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tuansprincess* 
Is Lamaze brand MIC?

yes, Lamaze is MIC.


----------



## ett (Oct 12, 2007)

This link has all the products on Oompa that are made in Europe.

http://www.oompa.com/baby-toys/categ...In-Europe.html

Some other brands not MIC:
Kinderkram - Poland, Germany
Vilac - France, a few in China
Bajo - Poland
Holztiger - Germany
Ostheimer - Germany
Lego - different European countries, a few in China
Ravensburger - Germany, Czech Republic, a few in China
Kathe Kruse - Germany
Voila - Thailand
Imagiplay - Sri Lanka
Heros - Germany
Erzi - Germany
Megabloks - Canada, a few figures are MIC


----------



## athensmama (Mar 8, 2007)

I just see someone ready to make a fortune. If I were and entrepreneuer, I'd be in the natural USA made toys market setting up a company of quality. The time is ripe for this!


----------



## gracefulhome (Jan 18, 2007)

This thread has been really helpful to me!

Now I wish their were some alternative to Hot Wheels because my kids love their Hot Wheels, but my 9 year old said he would give them up if they had lead in them.


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

oh great do they have lead? we have hotwheels coming out of our ears. I mean I knew they weren't made in Germany by organic elves or anything, but I guess I sort of was in denial about those.


----------



## AngieB (Oct 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hazelnut* 
oh great do they have lead? we have hotwheels coming out of our ears. I mean I knew they weren't made in Germany by organic elves or anything, but I guess I sort of was in denial about those.









up







:







:


----------



## sunanthem (Jan 29, 2004)

ho, man, i'm gigging.









There are tons of wooden car and truck options out there that I bet are just as fun as matchbox cars.


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

The only hard part of giving up hotwheels would be finding tracks and cars that are compatible for fun races. I saw some brand at FAO Schwarz this weekend though but it didn't say anywhere on it where they were made...the name seemed German though.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 13, 2004)

My husband's cousin just brought us a ton of Hot Wheel-style cars and trucks from Switzerland (he was there on work). They are marked "Made in Switzerland" and have "NO PVC" written all over them! I wonder if these kind of brands would be available in the US?


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

What is the brand? That could be the one I saw at FAO, they said "No PVC" as well! I came so close to buying some but I just couldn't determine from the package where they were from.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *True Blue* 
What is the brand? That could be the one I saw at FAO, they said "No PVC" as well! I came so close to buying some but I just couldn't determine from the package where they were from.

I think it's SIKU, but maybe it says SKU? HTH.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Lego and Duplo aren't. I was also going to say Ravensburger and Playmobil--- but that's been mentioned already. There are tons of non toxic toys from around the world, namely Germany, but the former toys are more what I would call 'reasonably priced'. And easy for grandparents to find.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Here's a list of Little Tikes toys that are made in the U.S.A. http://www.littletikes.com/toys/toys...in%20the%20usa


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maryjane* 
I think it's SIKU, but maybe it says SKU? HTH.

Those are the ones I saw! Thank you so much!!! It's SIKU.







They looked super nice...and are of course cheaper online than at FAO in Manhattan (but what isn't LOL).


----------



## Teensy (Feb 22, 2002)

Pearler Beads are made in USA. This is the gift I buy in bulk to give as birthday gifts to my boys classmates, so I was happy to notice this after the Aquadots recall (Pearler Beads are similar in concept, except you iron them together instead of spraying them with water so I assume the chemical makeup differs).


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

all our matchbox cars are like $1 a piece though. He has a ton and loves them. I never set out to get him a million but he was given some and then they kind of became an inexpensive treat for him at the store or something.







: I have been buying the wooden plan toy cars- they're great but pricier. Standard American here! Too many toys and I am used to them cheap.







:

Anyway I thought pvc was just in plastic? I liked the matchbox cuz they were metal. I guess I should google that and check out the brand you mention.


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

Does anyone know of a wooden alphabet puzzle not MIC? Lots of M&D out there, but that's not what I want!


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *True Blue* 
Does anyone know of a wooden alphabet puzzle not MIC? Lots of M&D out there, but that's not what I want!

I think Ravensburger has letter puzzles. They are more of a heavy cardboard, but they are well made, not flimsy.

This Ravensburger site also has SIKU products:

http://www.ravensburger.com/US/Child...6-2437327.html


----------



## anamama (Sep 9, 2003)

I've enjoyed this website: www.thewoodenwagon.com Their toys are all European made. And also www.palumba.com has lots of US made toys.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

www.tenthousandvillages.com

All fair trade items, not MIC

Their gifts for kids section:

http://www.tenthousandvillages.com/c...ift_idea_id=38


----------

